

Microsoft: Shop our Scroogled Products - jpatokal
http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/en_US/cat/Scroogled/categoryID.67575900

======
Yhippa
I thought this was a joke but it looks like you can actually add these to your
shopping cart.

These items seem mean-spirited and I'm not sure what its supposed to
accomplish.

I like how they use the Chrome logo in a bunch of places. Not like the IE
brand set developer productivity back 10 years or anything. Not to mention
resources lost to dealing with IE 6/7/8.

~~~
pohl
_...and I 'm not sure what its supposed to accomplish._

Reframing the competition. You know, it's not voter suppression, it's anti-
voter-fraud. Etc.

------
Johnie
I guess they are resorting to selling apparels to make up some revenue.

Who knows, in 10 years, Microsoft may becoming the next Gap.

</snarky>

------
vomitcuddle
I think these are kinda neat. Looks like something sold by the FSF rather
than, um, Microsoft. Surprised that they don't feature IE/Office365 logos
anywhere.

------
yapcguy
Love it. Hope someone is making Microshafted merchandise.

------
mkr-hn
All I see is a signup form and some meta links.

------
8note
note, these don't show up on mobile

~~~
pohl
They don't show up on my phone, but they do on my ipad.

------
shooper
Hope the new CEO puts an end to this nonsense and invests the money into
improving Bing instead.

